# bent lamination strips



## VTdscglfr (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey all,

Does anyone have any ideas on using a belt sander in place of a drum sander for creating strips for bent lamination. I have a 3 inch wide belt sander so I will be liminited in width. If anyone has any ideas for good jigs or some other ideas that would be great. Or if you have any other ideas that would be good as well. Is 1/8 to thick for bent lamination? Our cat knocked off my wifes lamp for our bedroom and I want to build her one with LED's


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you have a table saw you can rip them well enough with a good
ripping blade. No thickness sanding required.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

…or some other ideas that would be great

It's fairly easy to make a "sanding wheel" for a drill or drill press - I made one which you can see in use here and here.


----------

